
Show HN: Shaper – A simple GUI for building code templates - bbertucc
https://getshaper.com/
======
bbertucc
A few months ago, I had to build themes for 20+ sites. The sites varied in
features (some had slideshows, some had blogs, ..) I wanted to build the
projects from boilerplate code that could adapt to the various features as
needed, but no tool existed. I pulled in my brother, @ebertucc, and we created
Shaper. Now I spend 1-2 minutes instead of 2-3 hours setting up code projects.

The app was built in a few months using Node, Vue and Electron. We're
launching this Alpha version to see if Shaper is something we should develop
beyond our immediate needs (a few lawyer friends are clamoring for Shaper to
segment and generate contract documents).

Curious to hear what ya think!

